# Company's gone



## cajunsmoker (Jul 2, 2006)

My 4th of July gathering had to be done early this year since some of my family members are from out of state and had to back at work on the 5th.

I've been cooking/drinking/entertaining/drinking/babysitting/*DRINKING*/shooting fireworks etc, since I put 2 Butts and a brisket on at 8PM friday night. Cooked those all  Friday night and then pulled them off at 6 AM Saturday stuck a fatty in and smoked it till 9:30, blew everyone away with smoked fatty, scrambled eggs and grand biscuits for breakfast.  Then immediatly started cooking 4 chickens and 3 racks of ribs.  Finished everything off at 5PM on Saturday.  Smoker was at 225 - 250 for 21 straight hours.  8)    Still got a little bit of propane left out of a 20# bottle. :shock: 

Don't get me wrong, I love everyone coming in for the weekend but I need a vacation to get over my weekend. Guess I'm getting old. :oops:  

Sorry no pics this time, Just couldn't seem to fit a photo op into the equation.

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful independence day.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Cajunsmoker,
     Sounds like a good time was had by all. And after all, that's what its' all about. I'm just starting my biggie. I'll be putting the brisket into the smoker tomorrow afternoon. Then, about midnight, I'll put the butts on. We plan to eat at about 1:00 to 2:00 on the 4th. The wife is doing the beans (in the oven). They are absolutely the best. Also, slaw, collard greens, corn bread along with a great peach cobler will round out the menu. But you know, as much fun as all this is, the smoke etc.  it really doesn't hold a candle to the real meaning for the occasion. God Bless America!!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 3, 2006)

That was some fun for a couple of days.  Now, you need to pour yourself a cold one, and relax.  Do something just for you.  Afterward take a nap, have another cold one, then do whatever makes the ice cubes float in your glass.


----------

